# Bobbi brown stick foundations ?



## TaiFrancis (Jun 11, 2014)

I recently escaped from mac and tried nars sheer matte in Cadiz and it was perfect for me, a little on the red side but still perfect now I've heard so many good things about bobbi brown skin stick foundations but choosing a color is so weird, I was torn between warm honey, golden honey, and golden...I know bobbi browns foundations are very yellow based so I gotta be careful, any suggestions ?


----------



## Jill1228 (Jun 20, 2014)

I love Bobbi's stick foundation. I'm a few shades darker and wear walnut


----------

